# Pre-Built Towers



## goobaah (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not the best woodworking butcher person so I was thinking about getting some prebuilt speaker cabinets. Mine are currently bookshelf with about 1 cu ft of interior volume. I got to looking at them and there is just too much touch-up work that needs to be done, not to mention finishing. I am aware that partsexpress has some good prebuilt bookshelf speakers. But the towers at madisound caught my eye and I am not sure of their quality, and at that cost, they are more $$$ than the PE's with stands. Best case scenario for me is tower speakers, but I will settle for bookshelf plus stands. Does anyone know of other options out there, especially for power speakers?


Thanks.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Another place I know that sells pre-built speaker shells is Zalytron. My understanding is that they are double walled -- i.e., they use two sheets of 3/4" MDF. I don't know how much the do to pretty them up (e.g., painting).


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

goobaah said:


> I'm not the best woodworking butcher person so I was thinking about getting some prebuilt speaker cabinets. Mine are currently bookshelf with about 1 cu ft of interior volume. I got to looking at them and there is just too much touch-up work that needs to be done, not to mention finishing. I am aware that partsexpress has some good prebuilt bookshelf speakers. But the towers at madisound caught my eye and I am not sure of their quality, and at that cost, they are more $$$ than the PE's with stands. Best case scenario for me is tower speakers, but I will settle for bookshelf plus stands. Does anyone know of other options out there, especially for power speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


I'd suggest you look at local cabinet builders. You get a more custom response and cut the cost on shipping. 

Or just get the ones from parts express. Alignment can be shaped with an Behringer DCX or BFD pretty easily.


----------



## Nismoron (Dec 6, 2009)

Look at the deal Parts Express has going on right now. They have the Tritrix kit for $199 with cabinets!!! http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-702
Hard to beat that deal!


----------



## goobaah (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that. Too bad its out of stock now. I'm not sure if the baffle comes pre-cut either. I'm going to give zalytron a call, but I'm guessing they want more than madisound. The partsexpress boxes and some nice stands are looking like a better route all the time. If I ever decide that I want to use my speakers on a bookshelf or something it would be a pain to cut down the towers, but I will always have those stands.

Thanks


----------



## Nismoron (Dec 6, 2009)

I've bought a pretty good bit of stuff from Elliot at Zalytron. Good guy deal with and always got a good deal.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

What type of cabinets are you looking to get? I actually build cabinets and I build to spec. If you think that's something you might be interested in PM me.


----------



## goobaah (Dec 15, 2009)

Something similar to these is fine to me.

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=178_395&products_id=1683

I would like the grills if possible. Black would be better than wood grain. I need to measure the ones I have now to get the volume of the top of the cabinet. Using the whole tower as a box is overkill since I just have a single 7" and I'm not doing any TL stuff.

thanks


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll give you my 3 cents worth...
The Black speaker in my avatar is a Modula MTM, the cabinet is from PE and is nice for the price...however, these cabinets come from Pakistan if I recall correctly and the MDF smells rather toxic. In other words there is a lot of chemicals in these compared with the MDF you get from Lowes or HD.
Had I known that Zalytron makes theirs with 2 layers of MDF, I would have bought from them.


----------

